# Plant ID help needed



## Jamblor (Dec 21, 2010)

Hello,

Picked up a plant today thinking it was a cabomba(I guess I didn't look too hard)
but then I looked closer and I'm almost 100% sure it is not.

So I'm not sure what it is. My guesses:

Hornwort - Ceratophyllum demursum
Myrio - Myriophyllum pinnatum

Anyone have a more concrete answer?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Jamblor said:


> Hello,
> 
> Picked up a plant today thinking it was a cabomba(I guess I didn't look too hard)
> but then I looked closer and I'm almost 100% sure it is not.
> ...


you need a better picture. I'm not familiar with "myrio", but hornwort is a floating plant with no roots.


----------



## Jamblor (Dec 21, 2010)

Attached is a less blurry pic, not sure if it is any more helpful.
At the store it was planted and it has a green stem with small roots at the base but they don't look significant.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Jamblor said:


> Attached is a less blurry pic, not sure if it is any more helpful.
> At the store it was planted and it has a green stem with small roots at the base but they don't look significant.


definitely not hornwort. Perhaps cabomba?

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=768+796&pcatid=796


----------



## Jamblor (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm not too sure it's cabomba. I bought a cabomba (at least that's what the little plastic flag said Cabomba carolinia) and it's a lot darker in green colour. Darker stems. And the leaves are spread out more.

I will try and get a picture of the entire plant tomorrow, I just have to move some wood.

For reference here is my entire tank. The plant in question is hiding behind the wood on the right.

I appreciate the help!


----------



## eeep (Dec 2, 2010)

I think it looks like a species of Limnophila (Ambulia). Google images of Limnophila aquatica seem to match well.


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

It also could be limnophilia sessiflora or indicia which look quite similar and have a lovely colour.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I third the _Limnophillia sp_


----------



## Jamblor (Dec 21, 2010)

Yup after some searching I'm pretty sure it is Limnophila aquatica.

Too bad it originates from Southeast Asia as I intended to have only plants from South America lol. Oh well, still looks nice.

Thanks everyone for the help!


----------

